# need 1 for guided fishing trip



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

Capt Bryan Brawner is running a Spring special for a 2 angler trip, $350 for a 6 hr trip(weekday only) fishing east galveston bay. Let me know if anyone's interested and split that great deal.

http://www.crystalbeachcharters.com/index.htm


----------



## SteelerFan45 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Fishing Trip*

I would be up for splitting a half day trip the next week or so.....PM me so that we can discuss this further. I can go out during the week and usually dont need much advance warning if my schedule allows.

Chris


----------



## palmeroutfitters (Mar 29, 2012)

*guided fishing trip*

I can go any day except monday. You can call me at 719-588-3446.
Brian


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

wade fishing?


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

i'm thinking about sometime next week since most of this week the weather gonna be bad cause of the front.

i think mostly drift fishing or fish off the boat bentman? But i can always ask the guide about wading...


----------



## thehastenman (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi would you be interested in going on a trip the week of the 21st(April) ?


----------



## Mtek (Mar 12, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## palmeroutfitters (Mar 29, 2012)

*fishing east bay*

has anyone gone fishing yet? wondering how they did. I'm still interested if anyone wants to go my number is 719-588-3446. I am free most weekdays. Sold my boats and wanting to go fishing! Have fun.

Brian


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

i found someone to go already. Will get with you guys when I get a chance to go again, thanks.


----------

